# Tarmac Pro SL2 vs Tarmac S-Works SL??



## I-Ride (Jan 18, 2008)

Specialized just added the Tarmc Pro SL2 model as an upgrade over the Tarmac Pro. 

Anyone riding one of these and / or have an opinion regarding whether SL2 frame is superior to the SL?

Debating here over the two as I have narrowed down my choice to one of these great bikes


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

As noted in another thread, the SL2 pro does not use an SL2 frame. It's 10r, like the SL. The SL2 is 11r.

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=126856


----------



## nis240sxt (Oct 6, 2004)

Yes, indeed it does not use 11r fiber like the S-works SL2 but you will gain torsional and lateral stiffness due to the beefier tube shapes. Also handling will probably be more direct due to the 1 1/2 lower bearing design. So even though it does not use the stiffest modulus fiber as the S-works SL2, i think it still is a better frame than the standard SL. I ride an SL2 now and came off an 08' Tarmac Elite.


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

Since the SL2 Pro bike is $600 with cheaper components than the SL, most would expect it to be "better." I suspect the frame-set will be $300-400 more than it becomes available. I thought it was a good idea to point out the SL2 Pro does not use the SL2 frameset.


----------



## jsellers (Feb 14, 2008)

It is the Sl2 with the 10r resin from what I understand. The frame is lighter than the sl with the design characteristics of the s-works sl2. The SL2 pro is only slightly heavier than the S-Works SL, and it does not have the s-works parts. The pro is a nice ride quick and responsive.


----------

